# Expansion bead



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What are most of you tapers out there using for expansion bead? Plastic or metal? I prefer the metal, which i back bend it by running through my hand that way when pressed against the wall it lays much more flatter. I have used the vinyl pre cut lengths but really don't care how it lays on the wall. I have even used stuff that comes in a roll hard to work with and really don't lay flat. I use contact adhesive which really bonds it tight against the wall with some staples. Years ago we even taped them on that was a pain to do but helped in filling. There are times when i get in a bind or just to lazy to go get some expansion and use two tear aways back to back not much fill then, can almost use a 6" and get away with it but usally feather out a little more than that not to mention it is easier to keep clean. Nothing worse than an expansion that the strip does not come off because of to much mud over it. I find myself running the edge of my 4 inch or something along the groove so it comes off clean.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

When I did the commercial work I used the vinyl with the tear away strip. can't remember what I put it on with, think it was the glue. Main thing I remember about it, was it took one hell of a lot of mud to hide them


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have only used the metal sticks. I glue and staple or sometimes mud them on, then use a 10 then 12 on each side. Keeping the strip clean but evenly coated. Sand first with stick before pulling strip.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Use trim-tex vinyl expansion bead.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

It has always been metal for me in the past.. prefill with a 6 or 8.. using QS. after that cures.. run 10 inch box over it.. as close to the bead edge as possible.. final coat with 12. turns out nice.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> It has always been metal for me in the past.. prefill with a 6 or 8.. using QS. after that cures.. run 10 inch box over it.. as close to the bead edge as possible.. final coat with 12. turns out nice.


damn better....almost exactly the same way I do it...sometimes i will 50/50 the 10 coat....then skim with 12...2 coat

I use usg control joints myself


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used metal ones with a strip of plastic tape and the vinyl ones with a plastic strip that you remove once it's done.

I prefer the metal ones. when the 2 boards are not the same height, it's easier to work on, it's easy to fill and finish since you don't have only 1/8" for your trowel to sit on like the vinyl ones. But they cost a lot more.

Sometime the plastic strip breaks and you put mud in the expantion slot but the same thing can also happen on the metal ones.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> damn better....almost exactly the same way I do it...sometimes i will 50/50 the 10 coat....then skim with 12...2 coat
> 
> I use usg control joints myself


I got tricks up my sleeve Bill.. The only problem is pulling them out 
I like 50/50 mix as well.


----------

